# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  The Blood Beaver Moon

## JEK

At 0446

B36220C3-FB61-4101-9B01-05DA32D69BB0.jpg


and at the the moment of full eclipse 0517 


5AD3FAC3-40AB-46C0-9036-37F09F68DD3D.jpg



https://www.almanac.com/full-moon-november

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Wonderful captures!

----------


## noel

Wow!
Great shots!

----------


## amyb

fabulous, John.

Heavy rain ruined it for me here

----------


## GramChop

Superb captures, iDude!  :thumb up:

----------

